# Yankee Automatic Drill No. 41



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I inherited with a house we bought, have carried it on 3 moves, and would like to give it to someone who can use it.

















I put a small bit in it, and it worked like a dream.

PM me if you need this.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

It's go mg to a new home and hopefully jars some good memories.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

that is an early days screw gun, both of mine have wood handles, Once you got it figured out you could put the screws in with it. i have a set of drill bits that you can use with it.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Remember those in junior high shop class....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-YAN...609046?hash=item2a702cc696:g:saYAAOSwa39U1jbt


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Use to switch and plug with those in the old days.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Dad was a carpenter and he had a Stanley, it had a red wooden handle.
I used to play with it as a kid, always thought it was cool high tech.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

My dad had one. 

The little push button release on the top cap for storage was something Maxwell Smart might have dreamed up.

Felt like one of the cool kids just getting to hold it.


----------

